# My big love - 73l



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi everyone :clap2:

I'm not an aquarist for a long time and my english is bad 

*This is my first aquarium, I've built it in summer 08.*

Dimensions: 56 x 36 x 38 cm - 73l

Flora: Anubias barteri var. nana, Bacopa amplexicaulis, Cabomba caroliniana, Ceratophyllum demersum, Ceratopteris pteroides, Egeria densa, Echinodorus bleheri, Limnophila sessiliflora, Ludwigia repens, Myriophyllum aquaticum, Pistia stratiotes, Riccia fluitans, Sagittaria subulata, Salvinia minima, Vallisneria gigantea, Vesicularia dubyana

Fauna: 3x betta splendens, some ancistrus sp., xx Green swordtail, 2x Diamond gourami, 6x Peppered corydoras, 1x Siamese algae-eater, 4x guppy, 2x Paradise fish, 2x ****** loach

Lighting: 15W Sera Brilliant Daylight

Filtration: SeraFil 120 _(I hate it, it's too bad)_

Background: 3D rocks

Some photos :tea:










My sweetie :flame:



































*If you want to see more write here*

Thank you for your views


----------



## Wickberg (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice tank and beautiful fish! I hope you get much joy from your new hobby


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Imiis,

First, welcome to this forum. This is a great place to have all of your questions answered. If you're doubtful about anything you want to try, you may want to post a question here and the experts will share their opinions with you. I learned most of my knowledge from the fellow hobbyists here.

I like your fish a lot. Is the last one a female betta?

Welcome again and keep up the good work.


----------



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, it's female betta. I don't know variet(?), I mean, it's PK A1. Some people think that is normal VT. So I believe that she is PK









She has a sexy had 









My second betta









Nobody knows what variant she is ...

My boy ... red VT









And my second boy ... "Epa" ... bicolor CT


----------



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

_My new tank ... the 73l was small _

100 litres - _2x Colisa Lalia, 6x Corydoras paleatus, 7x ancistrus cirrhosus, 3x poecilia reticulata, 1x SAE, 2x Pangio myersi, 4x Xiphophorus hellerii red, 3x Puntius tetrazona, 2x Betta Splendens
_


----------



## footballe (Feb 10, 2009)

nice setup, care to share more pics of your 2nd collection ?


----------



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

*footballe :* now I'm using it for spawning ...

_maybe I can share photos when the tanks were built =)
(sorry my english is horrible)_


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome, I like the bristlenose AND the red VT. Is that a rock wall on the back?


----------



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

No ... It's 3D polystyrene background =)


----------

